
OpenStreetMap Then (2007) and Now (2017) - chippy
http://mvexel.github.io/thenandnow
======
maxerickson
This ends up being rather boring in the United States, the "then" has the
barest sketch of major highways.

The difference is also perhaps overstated, much US data is still the 2006
TIGER data from the Census, which is much lower in quality than present day
TIGER.

